# 2002 Maxima steering wheel controls



## rmenpark (Sep 25, 2006)

I have not been able to get a straight answer to my question regarding the radio controls and cruise control mounted on the steering wheel. Are they supposed to light up when the drving lights are turned on? It seems strange that you have these controls on the steering wheel for convenience and then you can't see them during night driving.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robo_geek (Feb 13, 2009)

they don't on my 07.


----------

